# Epson 1400 Clogging Problems, please recommend a printer



## Steve1982 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just found this forum on Google as there's been a few threads discussing various printers so hope you can help me out.

I don't make t-shirts (not at this moment anyway), I run a small greeting card business & use a Epson 1400, i use compatible inks as paying £60 every 5 days for Epson's own is impossible for any business really.

I've had nothing but clogging issues though, i first bought the printer in Sep2011 lasted me 3 months before i had to get another under warranty, 2 months later that one is now having clogging/nozzle problems.

I'm going to try and get another brand new one (as its still under warranty) and I've decided to buy CISS and the eBay store i'm buying it from GUARANTEES no clogging with happen with Dye based CISS, are these less prone to blockages?

If anyone could recommend a new printer too (max price £500), something that will take a max weight of 300GSM, doesn't really have clogging problems and is cheap to run, would prefer Epson as i do really love the quality that would be great.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I've been using an Epson C88+ for years with no issues. Probably no more than $70. Many people are using workforce 1100 but most use it for t-shirts. These come with pigmented ink rather than dye-based which probably isn't necessary for cards but will work just as well or better. As for the clogging issue, where are you buying your ink & what type are you using? I've never had clogging issues with any of my printers which included Epson & Lexmark. Can I assume you've run a cleaning cycle? If not, do that before you buy anything.


----------



## Steve1982 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Skinbus m8.

These are the cartridges i'm using:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220734451056

Happy with the quality of prints, killing my printer though it seems, as for cleaning cycle, yeah i wasted a whole set of inks cleaning, the problem seems to have cleared up using geniune Epson, but as said i can't use all the time


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

You can get Epson compatibles which are pigmented inks @ 4inkjets.com. I get mine there & have never had issues.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

1400 epsons use dye ink as the stock ink. Pigment can be used but since your not doing tshirts not really needed. It sounds like you are getting some junk ink. If that is pigment ink from your supplier you should print daily or every other day. There are procedures for clearing a clogged head. Look on cobra inks web site under support section.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

Ive uses every time of ink jet printer. to me there allllllllllllll junk.. you need a rip to print half tones and then its about $1 an inch for the film. and the price of ink is ungodly. I bit the bullet and got a xant'e screen writer. it is a laser printer. dont need a rip. no ink mess or refilling needed. $1 per a 13x18.5 film. and the half tone dot are 1000x more better. I have 2 xant'e and will never use a ink jet again


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You don't need a Rip first off to print halftone many many many people do so everyday including me. . Second this person is not printing films and doesn't screen print.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

sben763 said:


> You don't need a Rip first off to print halftone many many many people do so everyday including me. . Second this person is not printing films and doesn't screen print.


I print business cards with my 2nd xante!!!!!!


----------

